# معلومات رائعة عن طيور الحب



## مورا مارون (19 مارس 2009)

*معلومات عن طائر الحب :*​ 

*طيور الحب تعتبر من فصيلة الببغاء وهو طائر يمتاز بألوانه*​ 


*الجميلة وينقسم الى قسمين :*​ 


*الفيشر و الروز *​ 



*الفيشر *​ 


*ويعرف بالدائرة أو الحلقة البيضاء حول العين والعظمة *​ 



*الحمراء أو المنقار .*​ 


*الروز *​ 

*ويعرف بعدم وجود حلقة بيضاء حول العين والعظمة تكون *​ 

*بيض**اء أو المنقار .*​ 

*يعتبر طائر الحب من أصغر الببغاوات في العالم كما أنه و بجدارة *​



*أكثر الطيور شعبية من بين جميع طيور الزينة ، و لم ينل هذا *​ 


*اللقب إلا بتميزه بصغر حجمه و جمال شكله و تنوع *​ 


*ألوانه و لنشاطه و حيويته العالية ، إذ أن طيور الحب مليئة *​ 


*بالطاقة سواء عند تحيتهم لليوم الجديد أو عند بنائهم للعش ، كما *​ 


*أن مشاهدتهم و اللعب معهم ممتع للغاية ، و غير *​ 


*هذا و ذاك فإن طيور الحب من أرخص طيور الزينة سعرا ، فهي *​ 


*في متناول كل من يعشق هواية تربية طيور الزينة .*​ 


*طائر الحب يعتبر رفيق صغير لمربيه ، فستبتهج للعب معه كما انه *​ 


*وعندما يتعود و يطمئن الطائر لمربيه سيصبح من السهل أن يقف *​ 


*الطائر على الكتف أو الإصبع ، كما أن طائر الحب يعتبر طائر *​ 


*اجتماعي فإن ربي و درب جيدا فيمكن أن يذهب للغرباء بكل رضا ، *
*كما يمكن تعليمه بعض الألعاب و الخدع البسيطة .*​ 


*سمي طائر الحب بهذا الاسم لتعلق الزوج الواحد منه ببعضهما *​ 


*البعض تعلقا شديدا ، فإن فقد أحدهما فلا يمكن تعويضه بسهولة ، *​ 


*إذ يرفض الفرد الآخر الارتباط مع غيره ، و لطائر *​ 


*الحب فصائل كثيرة و متنوعة ، و يستطيع طائرنا هذا أن يعمر *​ 


*لحوالي عشرة أعوام .*​ 


*ملاحظات بسيطة حول طائر الحب *​ 




*الذكور يعتبرون أفضل من الإناث للتربية ، إذ أن الإناث عادة أكثر *​ 


*عدوانية من الذكور .*​ 


*سهلة التكاثر نسبيا .*​ 


*عض هذه الطيور قد يكون مؤلما بعض الشيء .*​ 


*سيعلمونك ما يحبونه و ما لا يحبونه و متى يريدوه ، أكثر مما *​ 


*ستعلمهم أنت .*​ 


*حاول قدر المستطاع إبعادهم عن كل ما هو أحمر فاقع .*​


----------



## fouad78 (19 مارس 2009)

بجد الطائر جميل والمعلومات رائعة
الرب يبارك تعبك سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2009)

جميل يا مورا

شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2009)

معلومات جميله جدا يا مورا

ميررررررسى على المعلومات

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 مارس 2009)

شكراااا

نورتوا الموضوع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 مارس 2009)

*حلوة كتير يا مورا المعلومات والببغانات
​*


----------



## مورا مارون (22 مارس 2009)

انا بحب الحيونات كلها يا سوستي

وبحب الصيور كمان

فابلنسبة الي الموضوع شيق

شكرا لمشاركتك​


----------



## happy angel (25 مارس 2009)




----------



## مورا مارون (25 مارس 2009)

ميرسي يا قمرر​


----------



## كوك (25 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على المعلومات_



_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا مورا مارون
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## كريم البنا (27 مارس 2009)

*شكرا مورا على المعلومات الرائعة والطائر الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع مورا مارون
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مارس 2009)




----------

